# Is it okay to watch the movie Thor?



## Weston Stoler

Mark Driscoll has would say that we should penetrate culture and learn about our culture that we could influence it with the Gospel. What is your take on Christians watching things like Thor.


----------



## Philip

What specific objections do you think one might have?


----------



## Kim G

Is it okay to listen to classical music? To read a fiction book? To take a nap? To cook a gourmet meal or eat at McDonalds? None of these directly benefit us spiritually, but there's nothing wrong with enjoying all of the good that God has given us. Watching a movie (with discernment, of course) is the same thing. Enjoy the movie, take the good from it, and praise God for the rest and entertainment it provided.

That's the difference between what a Christian enjoys versus a non-Christian. Non-Christians have no one to thank for all the enjoyable things around them. We can do ALL things with thanksgiving and for the glory of God--eating, drinking, sleeping, watching a movie.


----------



## Weston Stoler

P. F. Pugh said:


> What specific objections do you think one might have?


 
false God's.
I myself want to watch it. although i have alot of friends who would object because of the subject matter.


----------



## Philip

Weston Stoler said:


> false God's.



Oh dear, I read _The Iliad_ and _Till We Have Faces_ in High School. Unless you know someone who is having serious issues with Thor worship, I wouldn't worry about it---read a bit of CS Lewis on mythology sometime.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

My son Daniel said it was one of the better movies to come out lately. And there isn't much worth being entertained over. So I am looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Andres

Weston Stoler said:


> P. F. Pugh said:
> 
> 
> 
> What specific objections do you think one might have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> false God's.
> I myself want to watch it. although i have alot of friends who would object because of the subject matter.
Click to expand...

 
Do you plan on bowing down and worshipping these false Gods? Be entertained (if you so choose) by the film and thank the living God for your time of enjoyment. 

BTW, I saw the film and I enjoyed it but felt it needed a lot more booty-kicking by Thor and less of him trying to hook-up w/Natalie Portman.


----------



## TimV

Do chicks really dig buffed dudes in scale-mail and a cape? I'm fairly buff, but don't dress that nice. Maybe that's my problem.

I took my youngest, who has Down's, and he's been swinging an imaginary hammer since then. But Sif was blonde in real life. And both Thor and Loki had red hair. So, I had problems with verisimilitude, but no real theological problems. I had a good time telling my construction crew the true story, and they just ate it up. Nothing like bringing comic books to life to bring encourage education in youth.


----------



## Weston Stoler

I believe that it is okay to watch it. Comming from an IFB background I was testing the waters


----------



## AThornquist

Weston Stoler said:


> Mark Driscoll has would say that we should penetrate culture and learn about our culture that we could influence it with the Gospel.



In general though, he would be clear that watching things that have an ungodly message should be avoided. Have you seen him rip on Twilight or reading The Shack?


----------



## Rufus

P. F. Pugh said:


> Weston Stoler said:
> 
> 
> 
> false God's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, I read _The Iliad_ and _Till We Have Faces_ in High School. Unless you know someone who is having serious issues with Thor worship, I wouldn't worry about it---read a bit of CS Lewis on mythology sometime.
Click to expand...

 
, My English Class is reading the Odyssey at the moment, I just need to think constantly on the truth of our living God compared to the myths of the Greeks.


----------



## Damon Rambo

Weston Stoler said:


> P. F. Pugh said:
> 
> 
> 
> What specific objections do you think one might have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> false God's.
> I myself want to watch it. although i have alot of friends who would object because of the subject matter.
Click to expand...

 
To be fair, in the movie it is shown that they are not really gods, but just a race of scientifically advanced people (although if memory serves, that was not the case in the comics).


----------



## Weston Stoler

Damon Rambo said:


> Weston Stoler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P. F. Pugh said:
> 
> 
> 
> What specific objections do you think one might have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> false God's.
> I myself want to watch it. although i have alot of friends who would object because of the subject matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair, in the movie it is shown that they are not really gods, but just a race of scientifically advanced people (although if memory serves, that was not the case in the comics).
Click to expand...

 
Really that is interesting. maybe it adjusted to american religious pressure?


----------



## LawrenceU

I haven't seen the movie. A movie (or book) about mythology is not wrong in itself. What would keep me from watching such a movie is much the same as any other movie: What world view is it trying to protray? Is nakedness uncovered? Is sin elevated as good? Will watching it place worthless things before my eyes? and so on.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist

One should never go against his own conscience. But then again, one should never trust his own conscience either. Conscience is a mere alarm that tells us when to _immediately_ go to God's Word to straighten our thinking.

And as John Piper would say: "Don't ask, 'Am I permitted to do this as a Christian?' Instead ask, 'Am I a slave to this act? Is this food or drink or sex or hobby or work becoming my master instead of my servant?'"


----------



## JennyG

LawrenceU said:


> A movie (or book) about mythology is not wrong in itself. What would keep me from watching such a movie is much the same as any other movie: What world view is it trying to protray? Is nakedness uncovered? Is sin elevated as good? Will watching it place worthless things before my eyes? and so on.



Lawrence is so right. Some things, like blasphemy or obscenity, are hard to miss and so you know exactly where you are. However, every work of art has a worldview of some kind lurking behind it, which it will also be plugging at some level, either more or less aggressively. That's what I think Christians should be alert to most of all and all the time, whether we're reading novels, hearing music or watching films.


----------



## Weston Stoler

The main reason I dont listen to secular music anymore is because I saw how it was influencing me. It does not influence my friends as much as it does me. In the same way I am sure some people cannot handle watching certain movies and doing certain things without falling.


----------



## Bill The Baptist

I think it is fine to watch a movie like Thor with discernment, but let's not kid ourselves into believing that we are somehow advancing the gospel by doing so. There is nothing inherently sinful about engaging in entertainment activities, it is all in where we place it in our lives. If the entertainment in question creates undue temptation or becomes more important than God or family, then it is wrong. If not, then there is nothing wrong with enjoying a movie.


----------



## Brother John

So I am reading that those who saw Thor liked it?

Would you say it is a date night with the wife movie or a movie to watch with the guys?


----------



## NB3K

It would be really nice for movie producers to fork out millions in the production of a movie entitled "The God According To The Scriptures" I never understood why they have not yet. I mean there would be tons of glory, blood, and guts!


----------



## SRoper

Thor was OK. 6/10. It's kind of difficult to follow, and the romance is not at all convincing. The message is pretty good, though.


----------



## Andres

Bill The Baptist said:


> There is nothing inherently sinful about engaging in entertainment activities



I disagree. There are some forms of entertainment that would clearly cause one to sin by viewing it.


----------



## Weston Stoler

Andres said:


> Bill The Baptist said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing inherently sinful about engaging in entertainment activities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. There are some forms of entertainment that would clearly cause one to sin by viewing it.
Click to expand...

 
other then p0rnography would you like the clarify the types of entertainment?


----------



## Andres

Weston Stoler said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill The Baptist said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing inherently sinful about engaging in entertainment activities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. There are some forms of entertainment that would clearly cause one to sin by viewing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> other then p0rnography would you like the clarify the types of entertainment?
Click to expand...


Well many films contain the same elements that make p0rnography sinful. Just because a film isn't explicitly categorized as "p0rnography" doesn't mean there aren't things in it we shan't place before our eyes.

---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 PM ----------

in addition I can think of a TV show that regularly (or at least it used to) features scenes of what is supposed to be our Lord in some of the most blasphemous situations one can think of. I don't see how rank blasphemy can be viewed without searing a Christian's conscience.


----------



## Weston Stoler

Andres said:


> Weston Stoler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andres said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill The Baptist said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing inherently sinful about engaging in entertainment activities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. There are some forms of entertainment that would clearly cause one to sin by viewing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> other then p0rnography would you like the clarify the types of entertainment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well many films contain the same elements that make p0rnography sinful. Just because a film isn't explicitly categorized as "p0rnography" doesn't mean there aren't things in it we shan't place before our eyes.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 PM ----------
> 
> in addition I can think of a TV show that regularly (or at least it used to) features scenes of what is supposed to be our Lord in some of the most blasphemous situations one can think of. I don't see how rank blasphemy can be viewed without searing a Christian's conscience.
Click to expand...

 
Like family guy. I was turning the channels and found that they where making fun of Jesus by calling him a pedophile. that is blasphamous.


----------



## Andres

Weston Stoler said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weston Stoler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andres said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill The Baptist said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing inherently sinful about engaging in entertainment activities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. There are some forms of entertainment that would clearly cause one to sin by viewing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> other then p0rnography would you like the clarify the types of entertainment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well many films contain the same elements that make p0rnography sinful. Just because a film isn't explicitly categorized as "p0rnography" doesn't mean there aren't things in it we shan't place before our eyes.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 PM ----------
> 
> in addition I can think of a TV show that regularly (or at least it used to) features scenes of what is supposed to be our Lord in some of the most blasphemous situations one can think of. I don't see how rank blasphemy can be viewed without searing a Christian's conscience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like family guy. I was turning the channels and found that they where making fun of Jesus by calling him a pedophile. that is blasphamous.
Click to expand...

 
Exactly the show I was thinking of.


----------



## Rufus

Weston Stoler said:


> Like family guy. I was turning the channels and found that they where making fun of Jesus by calling him a pedophile. that is blasphamous.


 
Back when I used to watch Family Guy they had an episode where Meg becomes a Christian (because Kirk Cameron is hot and Kirk Cameron was on Christian TV ) and has to be convinced by the atheist dog Brian that she is wrong. Of course looking back Brians "arguements" where theologically incorrect and based on emotion .


----------



## dudley

I would say it was ok..it is fiction and look upon it as entertainment.


----------



## Zenas

Weston Stoler said:


> P. F. Pugh said:
> 
> 
> 
> What specific objections do you think one might have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> false God's.
> I myself want to watch it. although i have alot of friends who would object because of the subject matter.
Click to expand...


Ever read the Illiad or the Odyssey? 

What's the difference?


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist

Andres said:


> Just because a film isn't explicitly categorized as "p0rnography" doesn't mean there aren't things in it we shan't place before our eyes.



I agree. And I'm astonished how many here on PB watch movies, presuming they can keep themselves from sinful desires in the middle of all those temptations! I must say I'm too weak for movies, and that's why I don't watch them. I'm not saying watching movies is sinful, just that I'm not spiritually mature enough.


----------



## Philip

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> I must say I'm too weak for movies, and that's why I don't watch them.



To weak for _any_ movies? Here you are placing a categorical restriction on all films, even those that may be innocuous, such as much of what was produced in the "golden age of Hollywood."


----------



## Tripel

Andres said:


> Bill The Baptist said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing inherently sinful about engaging in entertainment activities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. There are some forms of entertainment that would clearly cause one to sin by viewing it.
Click to expand...

 
Andrew,
I think Bill was saying that the nature of entertainment is not inherently sinful. He wasn't saying that all forms of entertainment are OK.


----------



## J. Dean

If you're watching it for entertainment, no real issue.

If you're watching it with the intent of giving in to worldliness then yes.

If you're like me, you're upset that Donald Blake is not in the movie.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist

P. F. Pugh said:


> InSlaveryToChrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must say I'm too weak for movies, and that's why I don't watch them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To weak for _any_ movies? Here you are placing a categorical restriction on all films, even those that may be innocuous, such as much of what was produced in the "golden age of Hollywood."
Click to expand...

 
I do mean movies _in general_. Although I haven't seen one in my whole life, I agree there may be some (but relatively few) "good" movies out there. By "good" here I mean that they are not made with the _intention_ of bringing the viewer into temptation. Temptations are unavoidable, yes, because the reason for our temptation is found in us and our wicked heart. But I do disrespect movies that are _intentionally_ loaded with _catalysts_ to awaken our temptations.


----------



## Jake Terpstra

I found it an enjoyable way to spend time with friends and a nice example of how chivalry and manhood is crippled by pride.


----------



## pianoman

*To my Friend Weston Stoler:*

Me, bupton, and JD watched it last night, and since I was raised legalistically as you know from our countless conversations I would have been banned from watching that HERESY!!!. lol I thought about your question. Nothing in the movies questioned the sovereignty of Jesus, who he was, or anything that would be for God. It was pure fiction. Now if it would have been about alla, I would have had a problem.anyway, we must pray for ones legalistically bound, but at the same time, we must realize there are things a christian should not do i. e. drunkenness, vulgar partying, etc. Well, that's my take on it. how is jonathan edwards?


----------



## Weston Stoler

pianoman said:


> Me, bupton, and JD watched it last night, and since I was raised legalistically as you know from our countless conversations I would have been banned from watching that HERESY!!!. lol I thought about your question. Nothing in the movies questioned the sovereignty of Jesus, who he was, or anything that would be for God. It was pure fiction. Now if it would have been about alla or Marroni or whatever that mormon guy is, I would have had a problem. You know how the old Independent Fundatmentals twisted scripture...."if it makes a brother stumble..." well, of course everything made them stumble. especailly when you showed them where scripture showed them their sin because they get really mad. haha anyway, we must pray for ones legalistically bound, but at the same time, we must realize there are things a christian should not do i. e. drunkenness, vulgar partying, etc. Well, that's my take on it. how is jonathan edwards?


 
My stuffed panda Jonathan Edwards is fine zach lol
I am glad you and JD got to use your Christian Liberty to watch a movie  Yeah the old church would definatly not like thor at all.


----------



## VictorBravo

Moderation

Let me offer a reminder not to allow a growing understanding of Christian liberty to lead to the sin of pride. . . . And a reminder that we are not here to offer broad-brushed general criticisms of other churches that claim and preach the gospel.

Specific discussion of error in an appropriate forum is welcome. Name calling without specific support crosses the line.


----------



## Weston Stoler

VictorBravo said:


> Moderation
> 
> Let me offer a reminder not to allow a growing understanding of Christian liberty to lead to the sin of pride. . . . And a reminder that we are not here to offer broad-brushed general criticisms of other churches that claim and preach the gospel.
> 
> Specific discussion of error in an appropriate forum is welcome. Name calling without specific support crosses the line.


 
editing as we speak!


----------



## VictorBravo

OK, I'll delete the quote in my post.


----------



## Calvin87

I have to say, I am always perplexed by these questions. I remember when my sister wanted to read the Harry Potter series when it came out. And my father read all of the books ahead of time, and eventually let her read them. 

Listen, If you have ever read John Calvin's commentaries, you will begin to realize, that he read all of the books concerning theology and philosophy. It gave him a base to object to it, and also form an opinion about what he thought about it. And some of it I would like to add, was extremely heretical. Such as the writings of Michael Servetus concerning the trinity. The Apostle Paul had knowledge of other greek gods which he speaks about in acts I believe. Movies today are just fiction and philosophy that has been expounded upon for modern eyes and ears. Thor is absolutely about false gods. just hold fast to your objectivity. But I don't think its wrong to go see a movie. If that were the case, there are no movies fit to watch these days. Or really since movies began.


----------



## Reformed Roman

If your just watching it for entertainment and nothing more, of course as others have said nothing wrong.

Though I will say I think we need to watch for the sin of "managing our time". I think many times when we have many responsibilities, we put those on the back seat for entertainment. Many people within church will go through the week, just reading a little of their Bible and praying right before bed. Because that's all their schedule allows. Why? Because they build their schedule and forget about the important things they need to do and top priorities. 

We have Christian liberty, but sometimes we should give up the liberty? Just trying to bring an edifying thought here.


----------



## KevinInReno

I would say "delighting in wickedness" is another type of movie to be avoided. I know p0rnography was brought up, as was heretical, but movies like Hanibal, Snuff type films, etc... completely delighting in wickedness - I would add to the list of not beneficial either.

Thor doesn't qualify on any of these grounds - no one is worshipping Thor these days.


----------



## RandPhoenix

I'm actually kinda surprised at the people who enjoyed it. I found it to be kinda bland. The bad guy was predictable (I know, he's supposed to be if you read the comics, but it's a pet peeve when everyone is surprised when the cliche'd bad guy turns on them all), the romance was laughable, and most of the acting (beyond the lead and Portman) was hammy. And oh, the scene after the credits...*facepalm*


----------



## Philip

> most of the acting (beyond the lead and Portman) was hammy.



What did you expect when Ken Branagh is directing? Chewing the scenery is pretty standard, even in his classic Shakespeare films (ok, especially in those). Ham isn't all bad.


----------

